# BCM4331 Wireless



## Garret Raziel (Jun 22, 2022)

New version of GhostBSD was released recently and according to the changelog, "Now, most Broadcom devices are detected, including my iMac.". Does anybody know how this works/where are those drivers sourced from and if it could be brought to FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2022)

As GhostBSD is not supported here you should probably ask the GhostBSD developers where those drivers came from. But as far as I know those are just bwn(4) with the additional firmware from net/bwn-firmware-kmod.


----------

